# Rescued pigeon having fits?



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello, I was out feeding my animals yesterday and noticed a pigeon stumbling, I left it and watched for about ten minutes, it kept flying in a circle but not able to get off the ground, I also noticed it kept tipping its head upside down and to the side etc, i have never come across this before, I have him in a cage with a blacker over the top to keep him calm with food water and lots of bedding, he doesn't look like your normal garden pigeon but never the less i want to do what's best, his legs and wings are not broken thankfully and he's able to move around what should I do? He can't fly and we have a lot of cats around our area, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

He needs to get to a wildlife rehabilitation center, or even an animal rescue. They will provide any vet care if it is an infection or medication and treatment for a broken wing (really sounds like infection). Then they can rehabilitate him and let him loose.

Just to drive the point home - don't try to keep it as a pet. It is not a pet and could very well be diseased.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I agree with nanashi it's likely something you can't fix at home and I would recommend taking it to a wildlife sanctuary or rescue if you have one. I understand you are trying to help but wild birds can be difficult to rehabilitate.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a animal rescue haha, it's definitely not a broken wing or legs, Im sure its paramyxovirus, (done some research) if it is he will recover,

We rehabilitate wild birds but this one has stumped me, as he's now completely fine, 

We have a trip to vets tomorrow for a couple of other birds so may have to get him checked as well, 

I understand about not keeping him as a pet but don't worry I wouldn't do that anyway haha, it's very unfair on him, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ratfinx said:


> I have a animal rescue haha, it's definitely not a broken wing or legs, Im sure its paramyxovirus, (done some research) if it is he will recover,
> 
> We rehabilitate wild birds but this one has stumped me, as he's now completely fine,
> 
> ...


Neighbor had fancy Pigeons, they acted like that when they where spooked and hit the side of the panel. Its like the get disoriented for a bit, like a small concusion but get better pretty quickly. Though if he goes back to being head loppy it's might be illness. Hope he recovers ^_^ Hope its not the virus but be careful. When my neighbor died they needed to bring in all sorts of hazmat people to break down the coups. He was really old and there was 6ins of bird waste on each shelf that made it a nightmare.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Just checked on him and he's got his head upside down again, I think it's a virus, I'll keep a close eye on him and hopefully he will recover very soon 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Birdman of Dallas Texas (Aug 31, 2013)

*Birdman of Dallas Texas*

I am originally the - Birdman of long beach - since 2005. I guess you know by now the pigeon had - PMV Virus - That causes involuntary movements. A lot of pigeons survive but a lot do not. It's very sad to see them in this condition. I hope the little guy made it - [email protected]


----------

